#  E4X

## nomade

.   .
http://www.dxfriends.com/e4x/index.php

----------

,    WPX  .    .  pile-up  ,     ,    1  10 up.    , SO4R, SO1R, 9X0R,   log  LOTW,   ,  -,     .

----------

B 3:39 UTC.   50  -   "".   ....     . HI!

----------


## ES4RZ

7  30,20,17,15,12,10,6.

----------


## R3VA

12 (New one#272  12) ,  8-     CFM  :Very Happy:  .

----------


## RZ0AF

,     .  , ,   .

----------


## RZ0AF

> 


 .



> 


      10-12 .      ?

     .

----------


## RZ0AF

:Very Happy:  .   ?    ?  :Smile:        .

----------


## RV9CX

> ...  !


   :'(

----------


## UA6ACZ

QSO 24 21 .   28,18  14 .100 ,AER-.  ,  .    .
  ""(1)  14 .   , ,      , ,    E4X...

----------


## ES4RZ

- .    160,      61           4.  !  :Smile: 
   6  .  "" .  :Smile: 
,   , , .

----------


## R2PA

28.080 RTTY. C ,  QSO  50  RTTY    .  :Very Happy:

----------


## YL2MU

.

----------

